
See Which Twitterers Don’t Follow You Back In Less Than 15 Lines of Ruby - sant0sk1
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2009/05/see-which-twitterers-dont-follow-youback-in-less-than-15-lines-of-ruby/#more-292
======
axod
Why is this useful? I'm intrigued. Would you then start unfollowing people who
haven't followed you? Either you want to know what they're tweeting or you
don't. Why does it matter if it's a one way street?

Some of the Twitter stuff I just don't get. People following everyone who
follows them (Out of etiquette?), but then using a twitter client that allows
them to ignore all the tweets from them??? It makes no sense!!! Waste of
bandwidth, resources etc.

IMHO Twitter should have a limit on the number of people you can follow. Maybe
50 max. I don't see how you can follow more than that and it be useful. Past
that you may as well just check the public updates or do searches for specific
things surely. That would be just slightly more efficient than everyone
following thousands, then filtering in their twitter client, which seems to be
what happens atm.

</twrant>

~~~
sant0sk1
I wrote it more as a fun example of the stuff you can do with very little Ruby
(when relying on the proper libraries).

~~~
mattlanger
This is crap.

It stops being a "fun example of the stuff you can do with very little Ruby"
as soon as it performs some function with social ramifications. Code does not
exist in a moral vacuum.

The fact of the matter is that people _do_ use scripts like this to game the
system, which inflates the meaningful currency with which a given community
operates, ultimately devaluing and undermining that community.

Scripts like this contribute to Twitter going the way of MySpace.

~~~
axod
You seem to be under the delusion that the number of followers/following have
some real meaning/value.

------
petercooper
As a Ruby developer, awesome.

As a Twitter user, I just use <http://friendorfollow.com/> \- takes seconds :)

~~~
sant0sk1
Hah, I figured somebody had gone there before. Just didn't know who!

~~~
petercooper
It's pretty remarkable how fast their system is, too. I'm not sure how they do
it, but they come up with a list for me within seconds. I compared against
that produced by your code and it was all right too.

------
absconditus
This seems a bit unhealthy.

------
sant0sk1
Whoops I linked to the "more" section instead of the direct permalink. You'll
have to scroll up to read the whole post. Sorry.

------
onk
Am new to this but:

    
    
        join <(twidge lsfollowing | sort) <(twidge lsfollowers | sort) -v 1

------
trezor
I honestly don't see the point of this particular script, apart from giving
twitter-spammers stats on what is good bait and what is not.

But I guess it goes to show that there is a Ruby twitter-API out there and
provides a quick how-to code-nugget as a starting point.

------
nreece
Flagged.

